# Typhoon fat and happy!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So it has been two and a half weeks since I got Typhoon back and she is looking so much better. She is 47lbs of tubby love! Now I just need to work her back into shape but I think I will let her enjoy being fat a little while longer. I put her in an obedience class and an agility prep class so I can really bond with her again and get her socialized. She has spent a little too long in a kennel and not enough time out and about. She just came into season so I have to wait to start her in obedience class she will miss the first two weeks, and she starts agility in two weeks. I will see if I can get video of her doing Sch some time soon, she is coming along nicely.

I was getting ready to feed dogs so it was hard to get her to hold still. When she is looking sexy again I will take some stacked pictures.








She gave her self a bloody lip from jumping around her kennel run. silly dog


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL @ lisa's version of a fat dog 



PS: she's hot.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

She's looking so much better Lisa. Does Candice really know how upset you were with it all or did you just let it go because you knew you were getting the girl back?


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

what you call fat i call a nice size........but she is looking better


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lookin good typhoon!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> LOL @ lisa's version of a fat dog
> 
> Lolll ....... I agree , you should have seen my face I kinda twisted my head and if I had dog ears they'd went up like I heard a squeekie ...... looking for a fat dog ...... she looks good shooo ..... wheres the fat lolll


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking good you really turned her around.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha well she is fat compared to how she looked when I got her back. Shana I didn't say anything yet because she has had a hard time with her family and we still talk. One day I will tell her how it is


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

you tell her, girlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

She is beautiful! I love the happy tail in the last pics!


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I think she looks great. Wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

Gosh she is geogeous! I wouldn't change a thing!!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

wow, compaired to how she looked in the other thread she looks sooo much better. she makes Riley jealous. haha.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

now hes looks good woohoooo


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> LOL @ lisa's version of a fat dog
> 
> PS: she's hot.


haha:roll::roll: i guess deagle is overwieght then... lol


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

So much better!


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

She is looking amazing!!! Jesse says, "woo woo hot mama"


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Typhoon looks alot better and happier lol


----------

